# Horny Mare



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Eeeeek seems Honey is 10 times as worse this year with her constant demand for a foal. Next doors mares have both got foals this year and Honey has decided they are hers. Even to the extent of trying to dig under the fence to get to them. Am beginning to think looking into stallions at stud is perhaps a good idea. Shes driving us nuts :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Go found her a man then you can both look forward to the clatter of tiny hooves:flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Go found her a man then you can both look forward to the clatter of tiny hooves:flrt:


She had a foal just over 4 years ago lmao. Mum keeps saying to me no she cant have one this yr but every yr she gets worse and worse and worse. She has even mounted the farrier and vet this yr. Im sure if i sent her to a stud i would get a phone call an hr later telling me 2 pick her up as the stallion cant take anymore lmao.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

selina20 said:


> She had a foal just over 4 years ago lmao. Mum keeps saying to me no she cant have one this yr but every yr she gets worse and worse and worse. She has even mounted the farrier and vet this yr. Im sure if i sent her to a stud i would get a phone call an hr later telling me 2 pick her up as the stallion cant take anymore lmao.


 
:lol2:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

go ooon! you know u want to!

x


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

oh bless her must be driving her and all of you nuts! is there not a medical treatment herbal or hormonal? that may help her get through this difficult time.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I know it is doing my head in as well with Heaven...

She came into season yesterday and there's a little stallion about 4 stables away.
Every time we've walked her past him she's 'flashing' and sending the poor sod crazy.
We've given him the nimckname 'Randy' though his real name is Tonka Toy because he's so little.

She is back to fitness now so we are considering letting her have a foal for next year.
The stallion we've picked is gorgeous he's a trotter X and homoygous for tobiano so we are guaranteed a coloured!!!
I've seen 4 of his foals for this year and they are all very 'up front' friendly and beautiful markings.
If I can bring myself to put her through it though!!!!!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

lilworm said:


> oh bless her must be driving her and all of you nuts! is there not a medical treatment herbal or hormonal? that may help her get through this difficult time.


There's 'stroppy mare' and 'Stroppy mare +' but I've not idea how good they are.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

been out of the horse world for a few years now so was unsure what was on the market, i love seeing them foal, but having to hold a mare for a stallion was no so pleasent, but gunner B was a lovely stallion, but that was many moons ago, aahhh i digress, hopefully your girls will soon settle : victory:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

we had one on our yard who was on stroppy mare, it didnt really stop her being ridiculously horny. only toned down her attitude problem


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

imsorry to sound dumb is it like a broody person :s xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Iliria said:


> we had one on our yard who was on stroppy mare, it didnt really stop her being ridiculously horny. only toned down her attitude problem


I've never used it but some of my freidns have and it has helped to some extent with behaviour.



quilson_mc_spike said:


> imsorry to sound dumb is it like a broody person :s xoxo
> 
> Mc Spike x


Maybe a little except women tend not to bite, pull you around and want to bonk every stallion on Earth...........:blush:
Well not usually anyway..........:whistling2:


----------



## LisaD (Jun 1, 2008)

Bless her, sounds like she's trying to tell you to get her a man and quick. Can't wait to have a foal of Ruby, but she's only 3 and I want to compete her first!

Lisa x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

haahaa well least you know she ready? xoxo

Mc Spike x


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

lilworm said:


> oh bless her must be driving her and all of you nuts! is there not a medical treatment herbal or hormonal? that may help her get through this difficult time.


 
I'm not sure the herbal treatments really work. 

A horny mare is far better than a right b*tch of mare who tries to kill you when in season... 

Homronal treament would be something like Regumate, or you can have amrble put in (expensive and not temporary) which makes the mare's body think she is already in foal, so she doesn't season any more.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Thing is she isnt mareish she is a perfect sweetheart. Its just as soon as shes in the field shes showing off, digging holes and screaming at them like mad. The neighbours even asked us if she was an entire stallion shes that bad. Would also add shes flooded the yard with pee everytime someone goes near her rear end. As soon as u touch a tail up it goes and she starts going all lovey dovey lmao. Mum has almost had enough of the madam lmao. Wouldnt want to risk hormone therapy etc because of her age. She is only 9 and will be starting afiliated show jumping. Some hormones also show up on blood tests etc.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Thing is she isnt mareish she is a perfect sweetheart. Its just as soon as shes in the field shes showing off, digging holes and screaming at them like mad. The neighbours even asked us if she was an entire stallion shes that bad. Would also add shes flooded the yard with pee everytime someone goes near her rear end. As soon as u touch a tail up it goes and she starts going all lovey dovey lmao. Mum has almost had enough of the madam lmao. Wouldnt want to risk hormone therapy etc because of her age. She is only 9 and will be starting afiliated show jumping. Some hormones also show up on blood tests etc.


 
FEI regulations permit the use of regumate, so I woul dhave thought the BSJA would? 

Surely it'll be impossible to compete her if she is like this?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

midori said:


> FEI regulations permit the use of regumate, so I woul dhave thought the BSJA would?
> 
> Surely it'll be impossible to compete her if she is like this?


Shes perfectly well mannered when being ridden or handled. Its mostly when she is in the field. Shes never mareish or nasty in any way just seems to be besotted with getting herself in foal. The only thing she does at a show is if she sees a nice fella she will do extended trot etc and just generally make herself look pretty which is great when shes doing inhand. Not sure on the bsja regulations as it is my mum who competes her. I only do dressage and inhand with her.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Shes perfectly well mannered when being ridden or handled. Its mostly when she is in the field. Shes never mareish or nasty in any way just seems to be besotted with getting herself in foal. The only thing she does at a show is if she sees a nice fella she will do extended trot etc and just generally make herself look pretty which is great when shes doing inhand. Not sure on the bsja regulations as it is my mum who competes her. I only do dressage and inhand with her.


Good luck with her then. Any pics?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Heres some they have been posted before but any excuse to show off how pretty she is


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

She is lovely! Cream dilutes are my favourties! Pally's and buckskins all the way! :2thumb:


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh god, she's beautiful! 

You really should let her foal one day :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

midori said:


> She is lovely! Cream dilutes are my favourties! Pally's and buckskins all the way! :2thumb:


Her last foal was a blue roan and he was gorgeous.



GlitterBug said:


> Oh god, she's beautiful!
> 
> You really should let her foal one day :flrt:


I am tempted as i still have a free return on a cremello and screwbald tobiano lol. She also has perfect movements and is a dream to ride. Its just persuading my mum lmao.


----------

